# The Rap + Hip-Hop Experiment for May-June 2015



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Albert7 said:


> Here is another hip-hop track that is a landmark. Just like in classical music, hip-hop acknowledges its own heritage and utilizes quotations all the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

